# News about Spain July 2012



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

VERY bad fires in Murcia and Valencia...
that have affected a vast area leaving thousands of people evacuated (who I believe are now returning to their houses) One fire is believed to be started by somebody burning off stubble in a field (illegal) and another by somebody installing solar panals at around 4 o' clock in the afternoon.
Progress at last against the Valencia Fire


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Spain won the European Cup
UEFA EURO - Spain ? UEFA.com


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> VERY bad fires in Murcia and Valencia...
> that have affected a vast area leaving thousands of people evacuated (who I believe are now returning to their houses) One fire is believed to be started by somebody burning off stubble in a field (illegal) and another by somebody installing solar panals at around 4 o' clock in the afternoon.
> Progress at last against the Valencia Fire


This year, because of the austerity measures imposed on the autonomous communities, the Valencia government cut the fire-fighting budget by 14% and laid off 200 staff.

Valencia ha recortado el presupuesto de lucha contra incendios en un 14% | Política | EL PAÍS


----------



## calpe70 (Apr 9, 2012)

We have had fires here in Calpe but nowhere near as bad as further north near Valencia. People need to be very careful and I am told this could be the hottest summer on record.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> VERY bad fires in Murcia and Valencia...
> that have affected a vast area leaving thousands of people evacuated (who I believe are now returning to their houses) One fire is believed to be started by somebody burning off stubble in a field (illegal) and another by somebody installing solar panals at around 4 o' clock in the afternoon.
> Progress at last against the Valencia Fire


the fires are at last under control!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

*good news at last*

EL PAÍS in English



> Unemployment drops by 98,800 in the best month on record


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> VERY bad fires in Murcia and Valencia...
> that have affected a vast area leaving thousands of people evacuated (who I believe are now returning to their houses) One fire is believed to be started by somebody burning off stubble in a field (illegal) and another by somebody installing solar panals at around 4 o' clock in the afternoon.
> Progress at last against the Valencia Fire


There was a rumour started on Twitter a couple of nights ago, that the Nuclear Plant at Cofrentes was surrounded by fire and disaster was imminent.
Luckily is was just a nasty rumour based upon an event one day earlier, when the managers of the plant put a diesel generator into operation for a while, as the live electrical feed was unstable because of the heat.
But it did cause a bit of a panic!

Actually, there was no need to start that rumour as the real situation was serious enough. It was awful about the firefighter helicopters, the people who have lost their homes and the complete devastation.


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> EL PAÍS in English





> Unemployment drops by 98,800 in the best month on record


Although one could say this is a seasonal thing, it is still good news amongst all the gloom (along with the Euro 2012 win of course  ).


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

Solwriter said:


> Although one could say this is a seasonal thing, it is still good news amongst all the gloom (along with the Euro *2011* win of course  ).


I know things in Granada can be slow and Andalucia is behind the times, but...

Coat. Me. Exit.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Solwriter said:


> Although one could say this is a seasonal thing, it is still good news amongst all the gloom (along with the Euro 2011 win of course  ).


exactly - it is almost certainly largely seasonal.....but good news nevertheless


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Yossa said:


> I know things in Granada can be slow and Andalucia is behind the times, but...
> 
> Coat. Me. Exit.


Whoops! Hit the wrong key 
All corrected now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

I was in Granada yesterday and noticed a few shops that were previously empty had opened with new tenants. Wandering down Calle de Elvira (hunting for Arabic kebabs), was a similar story. Granada is heaving with tourists. There are a few more jobs being advertised locally. Some local construction projects appear to be back. We have more tourists in the village, compared to same time last year.

Baby steps, but steps nevertheless, regardless of seasonality, give everyone a wee lift and motivation, even if it is temporary.


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Yossa said:


> I was in Granada yesterday and noticed a few shops that were previously empty had opened with new tenants. Wandering down Calle de Elvira (hunting for Arabic kebabs), was a similar story. Granada is heaving with tourists. There are a few more jobs being advertised locally. Some local construction projects appear to be back. We have more tourists in the village, compared to same time last year.
> 
> Baby steps, but steps nevertheless, regardless of seasonality, give everyone a wee lift and motivation, even if it is temporary.


I agree about Granada itself, but I have always found it pretty busy with tourists from spring to autumn.
But so far no tourists in our village (although only two of the houses are rented out for tourists anyway).

But our next-door neighbours have moved in this year.
They are Flamenco dancers who spend the winter in Barcelona and tour the Andalucia fiestas in the summer months.
Last year they said it was too expensive for them to come down, but this year they are here and donning their dancing shoes regularly, so that looks positive (fingers crossed!).


----------



## madrid2012 (Dec 5, 2011)

thanks for an interesting update.
I was in valencia for the weekend, woke up on sunday morning and my friend said 'oh is someone having a bbq?' because we could smell the smoke, right in the city. weren't aware there was a fire at that stage.
bits of ash were floating thru the air and people's cars had been coated with it overnight.
I can only imagine what it must have been like closer to the fires


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

The black march = miners from Asturias marching to Madrid to protest. 
Protest about what?
About this...

The government announced cuts of 64% to mining subsidies.

_The unions do not object in principle to the cuts in subsidies. Their complaint is that the PP has brought them forward, reneging on a five-year Plan for Coal agreement signed last year with the previous PSOE government, which extended subsidies until the year 2018.
The stated aim of the march is to pressure the government to return to the agreement. The banner at its head reads, “The mining industry wants a solution, Industry Minister. Agreement Now!”

_Spain: Unions send striking miners on phoney jobs march


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Very interesting article Pesky, on many fronts, not least the disagreement within the workers' movement about the emphasis of the strike and the resemblance in some ways to the way the Miners strikes were handled in Thatcher's Britain.

But what I do think is major is this:



> The unions do not object in principle to the cuts in subsidies. Their complaint is that the PP has brought them forward, reneging on a five-year Plan for Coal agreement signed last year with the previous PSOE government, which extended subsidies until the year 2018.


Part of the quote you entered in your post.

When strikes and marches like this happen, its good to remember the stated aims of those involved.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Solwriter said:


> Very interesting article Pesky, on many fronts, not least the disagreement within the workers' movement about the emphasis of the strike and the resemblance in some ways to the way the Miners strikes were handled in Thatcher's Britain.
> 
> But what I do think is major is this:
> 
> ...


Yes, exactly. 
This is being given very little coverage in the press and tv news here, but there have been major incidents on their route. Why isn't this being given the coverage that a news story of this size merits? It can only be presumed that journalists are being persuaded not to report it. 
It seems that along with the riot police on route and the news almost being blacked out, that the government is doing some heavy handed censoring.
I think it will be BIG news when they get to Madrid.

PS Alcalaina posted a letter from a miner explaining his point of view a while ago...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Love it or hate it, it's here again.
Los San Fermines!! The bull running festival in Pamplona
Yesterday was the chupinazo (the rocket that is set off to open the fiestas). The video of just over a minute is worth seeing just for the brief image of the square jam packed full of people dressed in white and red.
http://www.rtve.es/noticias/20120706/chupinazo-2012/543123.shtml
The first run was today - 6 people injured...
http://www.rtve.es/noticias/2012070...-san-fermin-2012-dolores-aguirre/543460.shtml


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The EU bailout money for Spanish banks might take a year to come through.

Rajoy urges Europe to speed along rescue plan for Spanish banks | In English | EL PAÍS


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Love it or hate it, it's here again.
> Los San Fermines!! The bull running festival in Pamplona
> Yesterday was the chupinazo (the rocket that is set off to open the fiestas). The video of just over a minute is worth seeing just for the brief image of the square jam packed full of people dressed in white and red.
> Los sanfermines 2012 estallan con el lanzamiento del chupinazo: ¡Pamploneses, viva San Fermín! - RTVE.es
> ...


and the bull won in Denia, too

Running of the Bulls: Brits describe moment they were mauled by a rampaging bull | Mail Online


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> and the bull won in Denia, too
> 
> Running of the Bulls: Brits describe moment they were mauled by a rampaging bull | Mail Online


Multiple entries for the Darwin Awards! F***ing idiots!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Eurozone and Spain negotiate deal over bailout
Video: Eurozone strike deal with Spain over bailout - Telegraph


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Nigerian lottery fraud busted in Spain
Spanish police nabs Nigerian lottery fraudsters


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Ecuadorian immigrants move from Madrid to London
Equadorian immigrants move on from Spain to London


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Eurozone and Spain negotiate deal over bailout
> Video: Eurozone strike deal with Spain over bailout - Telegraph


Nothing like the worthless billions of extra pounds and dollars the UK and US are printing. One of the disadvantages of the Euro is the individual countries don't own the currency and can't do the same.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Ecuadorian immigrants move from Madrid to London
> Equadorian immigrants move on from Spain to London


They will find work in UK simply because they are prepared to work, not like Brits who will sit on their backsides and collect their state benefits. If they are leaving Spain it really is because there is NO WORK.


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

*Equadorians*

Not only are they prepared to work but it also seems that they are happy to be exploited. '_The webpage also talks about Wilson Andrade who has a lorry driver in Alicante until May 2011. Now he shares a 5m2 room with a Nicaraguan in London where he obtained work as a cleaner, working from 4am to 10pm for 400 pounds a week._ The article doesn't say 'and pays tax' I wonder what the answer to that would be?? 

Fortunately Britain is not a third world country and these sort of conditions are long over - but not for immigrants it seems who are happy to accept them.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> and the bull won in Denia, too
> 
> Running of the Bulls: Brits describe moment they were mauled by a rampaging bull | Mail Online


The bulls that gored two Brits at Pamplona yesterday were from Medina Sidonia, just up the road from me!

That's why I always stick to the footpaths ...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Calas felices said:


> Not only are they prepared to work but it also seems that they are happy to be exploited. '_The webpage also talks about Wilson Andrade who has a lorry driver in Alicante until May 2011. Now he shares a 5m2 room with a Nicaraguan in London where he obtained work as a cleaner, working from 4am to 10pm for 400 pounds a week._ The article doesn't say 'and pays tax' I wonder what the answer to that would be??
> 
> Fortunately Britain is not a third world country and these sort of conditions are long over - but not for immigrants it seems who are happy to accept them.


I doubt that they are happy to be exploited.
I would imagine they'd be delighted to receive a decent salary!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

IVA (VAT) is going up from 18 to 21% next year. The reduced rate (most foodstuffs, public transport etc) is going up from 8 to 10%. The super-reduced rate (basic foods like bread, medicines etc) is held at 4%.

Last week Rajoy denied there would be an increase. No wonder nobody trusts politicians.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> IVA (VAT) is going up from 18 to 21% next year. The reduced rate (most foodstuffs, public transport etc) is going up from 8 to 10%. The super-reduced rate (basic foods like bread, medicines etc) is held at 4%.
> 
> Last week Rajoy denied there would be an increase. * No wonder nobody trusts politicians.*






_Some_ people trust _some_ politicians...


I'll post details when I've thought of some examples.... It may take a while..


But as a generalisation, if we don't trust politicians, then who would we like to see running the economy? Businessmen and women? The Pope??

The definition of_ politician_ is someone who runs the affairs of the _polis._
I was a (small-scale) politician and I don't think people mistrusted me. They might have thought I was a twerp but that's a different matter...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I knew you'd jump on that one .... :evil:


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> _Some_ people trust _some_ politicians...


I don't trust any politicians. 99.99999999% of people who set themselves up for public office do so more for their own benefit than for any altruistic reasions.

The other 0.00000001% comprise Mary and myself.


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

*Bank bail out*

I seem also to remember Rajoy trumpeting that this was a loan to the banks with no strings and no effect on Government. Suddenly there are strings and it appears to be the Government taking the austerity measures. How did that happen???


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Calas felices said:


> I seem also to remember Rajoy trumpeting that this was a loan to the banks with no strings and no effect on Government. Suddenly there are strings and it appears to be the Government taking the austerity measures. How did that happen???


Every time he opens his mouth he lies about something. He has contradicted himself on Bankia, IVA, income tax, spending cuts, aid for small businesses ... That's why we hardly ever see him on TV!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Every time he opens his mouth he lies about something. He has contradicted himself on Bankia, IVA, income tax, spending cuts, aid for small businesses ... That's why we hardly ever see him on TV!


OH (Spanish) is amazed by how little he appears in public, or on the radio. He is the lowest profile president ever!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

So, today we got more news about the rise in VAT and Boy, is it it going to effect us!
VAT (IVA) goes up on the 1st of Sept. The general VAT will go from 18% - 21%. The reduced which effects transport, hotel trade, foodstuffs) will go from 8% to 10%. The super reduced stays at 4% and effects basic food products, the press and medicine.
Some products/ services will go from 8% to 21%!! These include flowers, some restaurants (those with a show for example) tickets for the theatre, cinema (another nail in the coffins of the cinema industry!), funerals, hairdressers...
Some services/ products, those that are in the reduced category will rise from 8% to 10%. This area includes water, contact lenses, womens' sanitary products, transport (great for those who have managed to keep hold of their jobs - more to pay on the bus to work!!)

From the first of August antónomos will pay 21% IRPF instead of 15% (are you listening xabiachica??)
Inditex, owned by Galician businessman Amancio Ortega says they will absorb the VAT rise and their shop prices will not increase. This group includes Zara, Pull&Bear, Massimo Dutti, Bershka, Stradivarius, Oysho, Zara Home y Uterqüe. Mango, which is a Catalan company, says the same.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

An article, in English, giving a few more examples of the changes brought in force by the government
Cabinet approves biggest austerity drive in democratic history | In English | EL PAÍS
Here's an interesting paragraph!!


> Starting on September 1, general VAT will increase from 18 percent to 21 percent; even more significantly, several goods and services that are currently taxed at the reduced VAT of eight percent will shoot up to 21 percent, including movie tickets and contact lenses. Otherwise, the reduced rate rises to 10 percent, while the super-reduced rate of four percent for medicines, printed matter and staple foods remains unchanged. The tax breaks for home purchases are also being axed.


More info here in Spanish
http://economia.elpais.com/economia/2012/07/11/actualidad/1342021021_916502.html


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> So, today we got more news about the rise in VAT and Boy, is it it going to effect us!
> VAT (IVA) goes up on the 1st of Sept. The general VAT will go from 18% - 21%. The reduced which effects transport, hotel trade, foodstuffs) will go from 8% to 10%. The super reduced stays at 4% and effects basic food products, the press and medicine.
> Some products/ services will go from 8% to 21%!! These include flowers, some restaurants (those with a show for example) tickets for the theatre, cinema (another nail in the coffins of the cinema industry!), funerals, hairdressers...
> Some services/ products, those that are in the reduced category will rise from 8% to 10%. This area includes water, contact lenses, womens' sanitary products, transport (great for those who have managed to keep hold of their jobs - more to pay on the bus to work!!)
> ...


yes I'm listening................. & I'm trying work out how to put my rates up again  - having not increased them for 2 years I put them up in February

I don't charge IVA of course, on the classes, but I have to pay it on everything from paper & ink for handouts & of course everything not business related

really sad about cinema prices - our local one is struggling & has been for years - they only charge 5€ a ticket so that will be quite an increase to cover the extra IVA


I supppose I sould at least be grateful that dd2 only likes Pull&Bear, Bershka & Stradivarius clothes....


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Electricity, gas and telecomms are on the top rate, so they will go up too. These are non-optional purchases, unlike theatre tickets, so this is where the govt is going to make most of the extra revenue from the increase.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

When the cuts were announced in parliament, the PP diputados all cheered and clapped. When the 10% cut in unemployment benefit was mentioned, one of them shouted "Que se jodan!" (F*ck them all). She was Andrea Fabra, daughter of the infamous Carlos Fabra, Valenciano politician.

Ana Fabra **** them all | Ana Fabra yells at unemployed "**** them" | EITB News Politics


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

More fuel price increases to come:



> (Reuters) - The Spanish government's most recent reforms will slash 56.4 billion euros ($69 billion) from the public deficit in the next two and a half years, an official document showed on Saturday, leaving a gap to be filled by taxes on energy.
> 
> Spanish Prime Minister Mariano Rajoy pledged 65 billion euros of savings from tax hikes and spending cuts on Wednesday in a painful package aimed at convincing the EU and investors his government is serious about reform.
> 
> ...


Spain reforms to raise 56.4 billion euros | Reuters


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't think funerals are an optional purchase either, although it is only an one -off purchase !


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

Although it doesn't affect me, the abolition of offsetting mortgage costs against tax seems a bit tough. At least when they got rid of it in the UK, they staggered it in over a few years. Unless I misunderstand how it works, it seems that this could be a big cost for some people.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

CapnBilly said:


> I don't think funerals are an optional purchase either, although it is only an one -off purchase !


That reminds me - the last government had a proposal to reduce the extortionate funeral costs in Spain, by offering more choice, but I can't remember the details. I bet that's been shelved!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> When the cuts were announced in parliament, the PP diputados all cheered and clapped. When the 10% cut in unemployment benefit was mentioned, one of them shouted "Que se jodan!" (F*ck them all). She was Andrea Fabra, daughter of the infamous Carlos Fabra, Valenciano politician.
> 
> Ana Fabra **** them all | Ana Fabra yells at unemployed "**** them" | EITB News Politics


Well, to be fair it still isn't clear if this delightful minister was referring to the unemployed, or to the PSOE...


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, to be fair it still isn't clear if this delightful minister was referring to the unemployed, or to the PSOE...


But with Fabra's daughter, it wouldn't be surprising.
Either way, it shows complete disregard for the unemployed.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, to be fair it still isn't clear if this delightful minister was referring to the unemployed, or to the PSOE...


I think that was an afterthought when she realised she'd been caught on camera. Either way, it's pretty appalling behaviour.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> I think that was an afterthought when she realised she'd been caught on camera. Either way, it's pretty appalling behaviour.


Perhaps we should invite her to the thread about bad language.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Somebody had affixed an estate agent's For Sale board to the Ayuntamiento doors on Friday. I notice that it has been removed now!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> Somebody had affixed an estate agent's For Sale board to the Ayuntamiento doors on Friday. I notice that it has been removed now!


Someone has scrawled 'La policia de Estepona se compra' on several walls in our village.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

May be this should go on the sticky about employment???

Mundo | La crisis económica transforma a España en un país emisor de inmigrantes - JORNADA

La crisis económica está transformando a España de país de acogida de inmigrantes en emisor, con un número creciente de españoles que deciden probar suerte en el extranjero, según datos publicados por el Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE)

*The economic crisis is transforming Spain from being a host country of immigrants to being a "producer", with a growing number of Spanish people deciding to try their luck abroad, as published by the National Statistics Institute (INE)*


En total, 40.625 ciudadanos españoles (incluidos los de origen extranjero que obtuvieron la nacionalidad) emigraron entre enero y junio de 2012, más del doble que en el mismo período del año pasado cuando lo hicieron 18.274. 

*In total, 40,625 Spanish citizens (including those from abroad who obtained citizenship) migrated between January and June 2012, more than double than the same period last year, when 18,274 **did**.*


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> When the cuts were announced in parliament, the PP diputados all cheered and clapped. When the 10% cut in unemployment benefit was mentioned, one of them shouted "Que se jodan!" (F*ck them all). She was Andrea Fabra, daughter of the infamous Carlos Fabra, Valenciano politician.
> 
> Ana Fabra **** them all | Ana Fabra yells at unemployed "**** them" | EITB News Politics


She has "apologised" for insulting the PSOE
Foul-mouthed PP lawmaker apologizes for jobless jibe | In English | EL PAÍS


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> When the cuts were announced in parliament, the PP diputados all cheered and clapped. When the 10% cut in unemployment benefit was mentioned, one of them shouted "Que se jodan!" (F*ck them all). She was Andrea Fabra, daughter of the infamous Carlos Fabra, Valenciano politician.
> 
> Ana Fabra **** them all | Ana Fabra yells at unemployed "**** them" | EITB News Politics


I think, especially as it is the PP we are talking about, the more appropriate translation is "Screw Them" in a non-sexual sense, i.e. "Screw them for every centimo we can get off them". They (like Camoron and his cronies) do seem have the idea that the "poor" have no right to *our* money, which, of course, was one of the causative factors in the Civil War.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sorry, but...
The pain in Spain: recession and the middle class - Telegraph
_And what is surprising is that many of those lining up describe themselves as middle class. They have university degrees, mortgages; they used to drive new cars to their jobs, they took foreign holidays. 'The profile of those we help has changed radically since the crisis began,' José Chai Jurado, the president of the Tres Cantos Red Cross branch, who also runs his own online marketing company, said. 'This is one of the richest towns of Madrid. People here are well-off, there is a high standard of education and a high standard of living. Where we used to help the real down-and-outs, now we see normal middle-class Spaniards, people who never ever thought they would reach such lows._'


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I understand the police and the GC are getting increasingly frustrated at being used by the government to control protesters, who are basically in the same boat as they are. Last night on TV they showed a group of riot police putting down their shields and applauding the demonstrators. There are also reports of police deliberately disabling their own armed vehicles so they don't have to fire on friends and family.

On Monday there will be a big demonstration in Valencia of police, firemen and GC against cuts in their own services.
Las movilizaciones contra los recortes continúan en todos los frentes sociales | Comunidad Valenciana | EL PAÍS


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sorry, but...
> The pain in Spain: recession and the middle class - Telegraph
> _And what is surprising is that many of those lining up describe themselves as middle class. They have university degrees, mortgages; they used to drive new cars to their jobs, they took foreign holidays. 'The profile of those we help has changed radically since the crisis began,' José Chai Jurado, the president of the Tres Cantos Red Cross branch, who also runs his own online marketing company, said. 'This is one of the richest towns of Madrid. People here are well-off, there is a high standard of education and a high standard of living. Where we used to help the real down-and-outs, now we see normal middle-class Spaniards, people who never ever thought they would reach such lows._'


I've just read that - it should be required reading for anyone who wants to move to Spain & doesn't have a guaranteed income already sorted out 

especially this bit


> 'I went back to work as a part-time secretary. Life was harder, of course, but still good.' Then in spring 2011 she lost her job. For the past 16 months she had been surviving on the €426 a month she is entitled to in unemployment benefit, but that will stop later this year. Under the Spanish system, unemployment benefit lasts up to two years; for those who remain unemployed beyond two years, life can get desperate. ....................................................
> 
> Every day she walks around town looking for work. 'I'll do anything. If there's a possibility of maybe getting four hours' cleaning work a week I'll take it. I hate cleaning but I'd do it. The problem is there isn't even work like that to be found.'


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

*Privatisation of the railways*



> Spain will open up passenger rail networks to private operators by July 2013 and shake up its loss-making national railway companies, the government said on Friday, in a move that could pave the way for eventual privatisations.


Spain to shake up state railways, allow competition | Reuters

Well, it worked in Britain, didn't it!!!??? Er ...

Subsidies to British Rail before privatisation, in today's money: between £1bn and £1.5bn a year.
Subsidies in 2011: £3.96 billion. 
Factcheck: Does the taxpayer subsidise the rail network more now than it did when it was nationalised? | Full Fact

Selling the car to pay for the petrol?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Spain to shake up state railways, allow competition | Reuters
> 
> Well, it worked in Britain, didn't it!!!??? Er ...
> 
> ...


Interesting website Alcalaina


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Spain to shake up state railways, allow competition | Reuters


Absolute IDIOTS!!!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Another incredibly bad fire which had the French/ Spanish border in La Jonquera closed yesterday. People had to leave their cars on the motorway and sleep in sports centres etc. 3 people dead...
Three dead as wildfire sweeps Spain - Channel NewsAsia


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Another incredibly bad fire which had the French/ Spanish border in La Jonquera closed yesterday. People had to leave their cars on the motorway and sleep in sports centres etc. 3 people dead...
> Three dead as wildfire sweeps Spain - Channel NewsAsia


This was taken near Girona (posted on Facebook today by Jesús Calleja).


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

*MPs' expenses scandal*

Elvira Rodriguez, PP diputado for Jaén, is claiming an allowance of €1824 a month for accommodation in Madrid - where she owns five flats and houses.

Altogether over 60 diputados from constituencies outside Madrid who own property in the capital are claiming this allowance, but she takes the prize!

El 'récord' de Elvira Rodríguez: cinco pisos en Madrid y cobra dietas de alojamiento - elConfidencial.com


----------

